# High resolution image via email?



## ellen (Mar 23, 2009)

I need to send an image through email that is "high res".

It was raw, I converted to jpeg and resized to 1339x1114 pixels (it will ultimately be printed in an 8x10) and it is 3.8 MB.

Is that not "high res"?   I can't email as a tif or psd, and that would be higher quality, right?  

Also, can I get it printed as a TIF?

Thanks!


----------



## photogincollege (Mar 23, 2009)

You can get it printed as a tiff.  Im not really sure if that resolution would be considered "high res" but it should be enough for them to see if they like it or not.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 23, 2009)

For an 8x10 print, you will want an image that is 2400x3000 pixels...so 1339x1114 (which isn't the correct ratio anyway) isn't really 'high res'....not for an 8x10.
Some places will print from a TIFF file...but that's probably unnecessary...and a TIFF image will be a much bigger file.  JPEG should be fine.

I suggest cropping & resizing your image to 2400x3000 and saving as JPEG.  You can probably drop the JPEG quality (compression) by a step or two, which will make the file size much smaller while only affecting the quality a tiny bit.  That will still leave you with a large(ish) file but it might be OK to send via E-mail.

If that's not good enough, then maybe you could keep the quality at maximum and find a better way to transmit a large file.


----------



## tijean (Mar 23, 2009)

You can email nearly any file. Your limitations are the size of the file (verses the size limit of your email provider) and the software of the person you are sending it to. 

high resolution is kind of subjective. What is it being used for?


----------



## photogincollege (Mar 23, 2009)

If I read it correctly, I thinks she's sending it to someone for review, and then shes printing it herself, though now that I read it I could be wrong.  If your printing it yourself just use the unresized version.


----------



## tijean (Mar 23, 2009)

photogincollege said:


> ...Yeah I unfortunately know a poor D200 which never found it's way out of ProgramAuto mode. I think every time someone clicks the shutter on that thing god kills a kitten. - Garbz



I once showed my mother how to change the iso on her Canon 400D and disable the popup flash. She shook her head at me and wondered why her daughter would be so silly as to disable such a wonderful feature as the popup flash!


----------

